# My Dog is Growling and I Don't Know Why!



## ally_bp (Nov 17, 2010)

Firstly I would just like to say hi to everyone as I am new to the forum. :wave:
We've had Ollie since he was 8 weeks old, he will be 3 in March. He has been such a great dog and we've had very few difficult times with him. He has always learnt so quickly and has always been a sociable boy. I've run out of tricks to teach him! He's good with other dogs and up until recently he has been great with people.
A few months ago he started grumbling when people stroke him/pay attention to him. Even me! Sometimes he is his happy-go-lucky self and sits at your feet, wags his tail and greets our guests politely, but then other times he grumbles and is offish (when grumbling he doen't make eye-contact) He's doing it with every one and I don't see any common factors on his good days/bad days. 
This one is leaving me at a bit of a loss. I still trust him and I really do believe that he won't actually hurt anyone (see the pic....he's a softy!) but I just want to try and get some idea of what's going on for him. It's starting to really upset me and what ever I do doesn't seem to help! 
Any advise would be great, and if anyone needs more info please ask. 
Thank you so much for taking the time to read this.
Ally


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

My suggestion is to take him to the vet to ensure it's not a medical issue first. A change in behaviour like that is usually indicative that a dog isn't feeling well.


----------



## ally_bp (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi Loki,
Thanks for your reply. I took him to the vet a few months back (since this had started) and the vet said that he is fine. Typically he gave the vet a big kiss on the hand and gazed up at her like he was in love! He was obviously having a good day but she didn't think that there was a problem.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

What did the vet do on that visit.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

What a nice dog & an adorable pic! I second the vet visit advice, if my dog all the sudden started acting grumbly or something & it was a new behavior. With large breeds like rotties have hip & bone pains as they age sometimes its best to rule out anything medical.

Also by grumbling what do you mean exactly? Some dogs are naturally vocal my ACD Izze will moan if I situate her (usually I move her butt away from me as I sit on the couch because of her nucelar flatulence LMBO).

What a nice dog & an adorable pic! I second the vet visit advice, if my dog all the sudden started acting grumbly or something & it was a new behavior. With large breeds like rotties have hip & bone pains as they age sometimes its best to rule out anything medical.

Also by grumbling what do you mean exactly? Some dogs are naturally vocal my ACD Izze will moan if I situate her (usually I move her butt away from me as I sit on the couch because of her nucelar flatulence LMBO).


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I have already posted on your other thread that asks the same thing but I will post here as well. I agree that your dog needs to see the vet. It is not normal for a dog who is typically social to suddenly start growling at you or others for no reason. That strongly suggests something is wrong. I would have your vet run a complete blood panel especially looking at thyroid function. Thyroid is something that is not uncommon an issue in Rottweilers. That would be enough for your dog to behave in an abnormal manner. It could also be that he has a sore spot that is bothering him. Please do not allow your dog to make a mistake that everyone will regret. If you don't listen to his words now, he might feel he needs to take it to the next level. 

If it is a behavior issue (you will know if your vet rules everything out) you still need to address this issue. Obedience training is a must, of course. Please start with the vet and go on from there. Also, I hope you will keep us updated with your findings. You have a gorgeous dog there, I can't wait to hear how things are progressing for you and him.


----------



## ally_bp (Nov 17, 2010)

Thank you so much. Well I just looked at a video on you tube of what was described as a rottie 'purring'. This is weird because it is EXACTLY what my boy does. He doesn't bare his teeth but it's that noise that is so deep it's almost got an oooo oooo oooo oooo in the background. What is your perspective on this 'purring' idea?



dogdragoness said:


> What a nice dog & an adorable pic! I second the vet visit advice, if my dog all the sudden started acting grumbly or something & it was a new behavior. With large breeds like rotties have hip & bone pains as they age sometimes its best to rule out anything medical.
> 
> Also by grumbling what do you mean exactly? Some dogs are naturally vocal my ACD Izze will moan if I situate her (usually I move her butt away from me as I sit on the couch because of her nucelar flatulence LMBO).
> 
> ...


I wouldn't really say 'new' behaviour. I can't really pin-point when it started :doh:
There has been so much happening for us that it kind of crept up on us, I said that it was a couple of months ago but when I say couple I don't mean two lol. I really mean that time has gone so quickly it is way too hard to say!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

No one can determine the meanings of your dog's vocalizations by chatting with you on the internet. You need hands on professional help. Please seek it out as soon as possible.


----------



## ally_bp (Nov 17, 2010)

ally_bp said:


> Thanks very much, It's a low grumble with no teeth baring and only when he's being stroked/cwtched/payed attention to. And even then only occasionally


Thanks very much, It's a low grumble with no teeth baring and only when he's being stroked/cwtched/payed attention to. And even then only occasionally


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

Dogs do not purr with pleasure. They do not purr period. 

They growl and it is usually indicative of displeasure. Most dogs will eventually follow that growl with a bite (behavior like this tends to escalate). Please have the vet draw blood and do a complete blood panel WITH thyroid. Also have him check the dog for soreness (back, hips, elbows, neck). After all that if there is no medical issue, you need to get a professional dog person in. 

Your dog is doing everything he can to tell you things are not right with him in this world. You mentioned chaos in your own life.. perhaps elucidating on that would be helpful too... but I would still get that blood panel.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Elana55 said:


> Dogs do not purr with pleasure. They do not purr period.
> 
> They growl and it is usually indicative of displeasure. Most dogs will eventually follow that growl with a bite (behavior like this tends to escalate). Please have the vet draw blood and do a complete blood panel WITH thyroid. Also have him check the dog for soreness (back, hips, elbows, neck). After all that if there is no medical issue, you need to get a professional dog person in.
> 
> Your dog is doing everything he can to tell you things are not right with him in this world. You mentioned chaos in your own life.. perhaps elucidating on that would be helpful too... but I would still get that blood panel.


I asked what vet did when dog was examined and have received no answer, I'm curious because I'm interested in why vet would say dog was fine with maybe just little more than an eyeball examination.


----------



## ally_bp (Nov 17, 2010)

wvasko said:


> I asked what vet did when dog was examined and have received no answer, I'm curious because I'm interested in why vet would say dog was fine with maybe just little more than an eyeball examination.


Hi,
I put two threads up as I did not know which section this would be best in. I put this answer to the same kind of question on the other thread:
We have had the all-clear health wise from the vet. She told me that she felt that there was no point in having loads of tests done on him because of how he is and how the grumbling is intermittent and does not correlate with eating/walking/petting. She told me to take him back if his eating/drinking habits change, he becomes lathargic (as he spends alot of time running around with my other dog and going on hikes) etc. She really seemed to be swaying away from the possibility that it could be medical, but did do a blood cholesterol test and as it came back normal she said that thyroid problems were highly unlikely.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I'm unclear on the correlation between thyroid hormone and cholesterol...maybe Sassafrass or Mr. V will be by to clarify that...


----------



## ally_bp (Nov 17, 2010)

Cracker said:


> I'm unclear on the correlation between thyroid hormone and cholesterol...maybe Sassafrass or Mr. V will be by to clarify that...


My vet told me that high blood cholesterol is one of the indicators along with loss of energy and dull coat. Ollie is displaying none of these, he has v.shiny coat, full of life (always) and just seems great in himself. I really do appreciate the interest and I am glad of the suggestions, but I have been going to my vet for 5 years now between the cats, chickens and dogs and have always found them fantastic.


----------



## Alinya (Oct 29, 2010)

Elana55 said:


> Dogs do not purr with pleasure. They do not purr period.


Then, how do you explain: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9bjTkktAxY 

The dog does not look in any way, shape or form unhappy.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I've had "talking" dogs. Without fail, the body language of these dogs was obvious: Curved wiggling body, fast wagging tail held level or below, head down, ears back, mouth open, big wide open happy eyes.

Anything other than this, I would say it is cause for further examination.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Cracker said:


> I'm unclear on the correlation between thyroid hormone and cholesterol...maybe Sassafrass or Mr. V will be by to clarify that...


Hypothyroidism is often accompanied by high cholesterol in dogs, so high cholesterol can be a red flag. But normal cholesterol doesn't necessarily mean normal thyroid, so it's not diagnostic IMO.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

sassafras said:


> Hypothyroidism is often accompanied by high cholesterol in dogs, so high cholesterol can be a red flag. But normal cholesterol doesn't necessarily mean normal thyroid, so it's not diagnostic IMO.


So basically the vet's diagnosis of dog was in reality part guesstimate. I was curious because through the years I have heard similar guess/advice from other vets.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

sassafras said:


> Hypothyroidism is often accompanied by high cholesterol in dogs, so high cholesterol can be a red flag. But normal cholesterol doesn't necessarily mean normal thyroid, so it's not diagnostic IMO.


Thanks, Sassafrass. I hadn't heard about the correlation so was curious.



RedyreRottweilers said:


> I've had "talking" dogs. Without fail, the body language of these dogs was obvious: Curved wiggling body, fast wagging tail held level or below, head down, ears back, mouth open, big wide open happy eyes.
> 
> Anything other than this, I would say it is cause for further examination.


Agreed, no one signal given by a dog can be taken on it's own "face value". The WHOLE context must be looked at. Just like a tail wag is not always friendly, a vocalization is not always a warning.


----------



## ally_bp (Nov 17, 2010)

Well, he is sometimes waggy when he's doing this, but most of the time wags when you stop and flips your hand up with his muzzle onto his head for more strokes. His ears always back, head level and eyes nearly closed. He blinks alot when he is doing it too and does his 'I'm so cute' fluttery eyes. That's the best way to describe it. 

Do you think that the vet has made the wrong call on this one?


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Hard to tell anything online about your vet but a 2nd vet's opinion might not help but it's not gonna hurt anything. Explain and ask about a thyroid check.


----------



## ally_bp (Nov 17, 2010)

wvasko said:


> Hard to tell anything online about your vet but a 2nd vet's opinion might not help but it's not gonna hurt anything. Explain and ask about a thyroid check.


thanks for the advice. I'll definatly consider that.


----------



## ally_bp (Nov 17, 2010)

Well, thank you all so very much with all the advice. I will no longer be able to update you as I will not be seeing Ollie very often at all anymore, and will not have a say in his training. I'm sorry I couldn't post with better news.
Thanks again all,
A x


----------



## Geezer (Mar 29, 2007)

I really wish there was a way that we could read a dog's mind - maybe a Vulcan Mind Meld!

Anyway, my late Golden Retriever used to give a groaning sound when I was stroking her and it was obviously a pleasure response. It sounded like it came from deep in the throat like a cat purr. But you should also be aware that growling in response to touch or attention can also indicate a response to pain or injury. It sounds as if it is intermittent and flares up only once in awhile. The vet should be made aware of this and check a little more thoroughly having in mind conditions that cause intermittent rather than constant pain.


----------



## jaxmagicman (Dec 13, 2010)

ally_bp said:


> Well, thank you all so very much with all the advice. I will no longer be able to update you as I will not be seeing Ollie very often at all anymore, and will not have a say in his training. I'm sorry I couldn't post with better news.
> Thanks again all,
> A x


Well I guess you were having trouble with your SO. You didn't tell us that. It is possible that your dog sensed it and the growl was from the tension.


----------



## ally_bp (Nov 17, 2010)

SO? Sorry not used to the lingo. If you mean trouble in the house, there wasn't any. I'm sure people say this all the time but there actually wasn't. It came as one hell of a shock to both me and my boy I think. He doesn't understand, If ever there was a way to speak with dogs, it's now I'd need it. I really wish I could tell him that he didn't do anything wrong...yich that sounds so silly!


----------



## jaxmagicman (Dec 13, 2010)

ally_bp said:


> SO? Sorry not used to the lingo. If you mean trouble in the house, there wasn't any. I'm sure people say this all the time but there actually wasn't. It came as one hell of a shock to both me and my boy I think. He doesn't understand, If ever there was a way to speak with dogs, it's now I'd need it. I really wish I could tell him that he didn't do anything wrong...yich that sounds so silly!



SO=Significant Other. 

You may not have known, and it may have been a shock to you, but dogs can sense the slightest change in emotion. Often times the dog figures out anger, resentment, tension before you do. Obviously something was going on in the mind of your SO or your mind and the dog could have picked up on it. When there is tension in the house, the dog would have felt it.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

What did I miss? What happened to your dog? Please update


----------



## ally_bp (Nov 17, 2010)

Inga said:


> What did I miss? What happened to your dog? Please update


Hi Inga, I have split up with my partner and between us we decided that Ollie should go with him. They are best friends so I couldn't bear to split them up...I'm just getting used to life after dog :-( I miss him. I arranged to see him on my lunch break today, I've just got back. It was great to see him but so sad! He put his head on the side on my lap and was really still (unusual for him). He seemed sad too.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear that. Many years ago, I went through something like that too. I broke up with my now ex. and he had a huge house in the country where my then Rottie and us had lived together. When I chose to leave, I thought it best he keep the dog. It was difficult for me, and for Mr. B but it was the right thing to do. My ex, kept wanting to share custody, to keep in contact with me. I had to cut that off and just say goodbye as we would have never been able to move on. IT was the hardest thing to leave my boy but I knew he was so loved by my ex as well and he would have a wonderful life. 

Maybe someday, you will have another dog. Until then you have wonderful memories of your boy. I hope he is also in a great situation and you can find peace in that.


----------



## ally_bp (Nov 17, 2010)

Inga said:


> I am so sorry to hear that. Many years ago, I went through something like that too. I broke up with my now ex. and he had a huge house in the country where my then Rottie and us had lived together. When I chose to leave, I thought it best he keep the dog. It was difficult for me, and for Mr. B but it was the right thing to do. My ex, kept wanting to share custody, to keep in contact with me. I had to cut that off and just say goodbye as we would have never been able to move on. IT was the hardest thing to leave my boy but I knew he was so loved by my ex as well and he would have a wonderful life.
> 
> Maybe someday, you will have another dog. Until then you have wonderful memories of your boy. I hope he is also in a great situation and you can find peace in that.


Thank you so much Inga. I do still have my little daxi girl, we always had that bond, not the same as Ollie though, he was my first dog, by boy. I am happy that he is with Pete and at the moment contact is difficult, even going back to the house to see him when Pete is out is hard but I don't feel like I can cut contact. Maybe it would be for the best, it's something I will definatly consider. Thanks again, it means alot that you have come out the other end and been able to look back with such a posative attitude. It does bring me comfort that he's happy, there were pine cones scattered all over the living room (Ollie's doing) and he was allowed on the giant bean-bag (both of which I would have frowned appon when living there) so I think he's enjoying the free-reign.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

LOL Yeah, I suspect Mr. B was spoiled beyond belief as well since I was the strict parent. I mean, he was loved so much but my ex let him get away with quite a bit. Mr. B loved boating and long runs chasing the 4 wheelers up north. He got to do that all the time so I know he was a happy happy boy. That made it easier. As if there is a scale rating the amount of emptiness we feel when they are not by our sides. Much better then worrying about him in a not good home though. That I didn't have to do, and I am thankful for that. If it had been, he woudn't have stayed there, that is for sure.


----------



## ally_bp (Nov 17, 2010)

Yeah, I'm really glad that I can trust Pete and his family to look after Ol. Pete's parents will ALWAYS make sure he's ok too (I called them and begged them to keep an eye out and call me if they need ANYTHING) They are good dog owners so with them, their dogs and Pete I should imagine he will never go without a pair of feet to sit on ever again


----------



## ally_bp (Nov 17, 2010)

I am not sure if any one is interested, but a few months ago I was having one of my visits to my Ol boy, and me and my ex partner decided that life apart was horrible, and are now living back together, with our precious little man, who is over the moon that we are a family again! Ollie is really well, still purring and sitting on feet! Thank you all for your support. Hope everyone is really well! x


----------

